
Show HN: DietManager - arionhardison
https://dietmanager.com
======
arionhardison
I promised myself that I would post this on the eve of my YC rejection so here
goes...

Note: I am setting it to upgrade all accounts tonight so tomorrow you will be
able to do everything except order food (because that requires you to enter
your CC). So if you sign up tonight you should get a healthy breakfast nudge.
I have stopped the billing jobs so no subscriptions will be charged until
1/1/18.

Here are some answers to things people (current users) have asked me.

1: I used diet books and Meal Plans for my training data (Meal Rec's)

2: The Restaurant and Menu data I scraped myself and am mapping to items that
I have nutrient info on when I make food log entry. (Yes I know this is risky;
and it is why I am not supporting serious allergies right now)

2: What can DM do

a) Goal coaching (12 Goals work as of now)

b) Order food (LA/SF Postmates)

c) Shop (Amazon)

d) Track stats (WiiThings Scale & GH Activity)

e) Manage your food log ie: Take a pic of your food and the nutrient info is
committed to your food log.

Dev. Note: I releasing a new version of the chat engine that uses neo4j so I
apologize in advance if you get an odd response to your message.

Spam Note: DM cant spam you because its not allowed to send you more than one
message w/o getting a response.

Other Notes: If you like this idea but just think I am doing a horrible job of
it (please be patient...its getting better by the day or you can try
eatwithava.com. None of my current users liked it but it is further along than
I am.

